# compressed t-shirts



## joeamorin18 (Nov 11, 2007)

looking for a supplier who would compress decorated tees we would supply, preferably in canada, will consider US suppliers, joe 800 387 4836 canada 780 499 9606 cell

merry christmas


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

this can be a losing proposition in canada with our ridiculous shipping fees

make sure you get all your numbers to crunch properly

adding your personal phone numbers on a public website, is not wise with data-miners abounding on the interwebs
for your own security you should remove them, until you make contact with someone and feel them out


----------



## joeamorin18 (Nov 11, 2007)

into the T said:


> so you are wiling to ship uncompressed t-shirts from edmonton to toronto,
> have them compressed there and shipped from there to ????
> 
> if you are willing to pay for the shipping to the compression location, why are you not willing to simply ship to the customer uncompressed?
> ...


hello ITT, thnx for your interest and opinions, but don't know if you understood quite what i want to do.which is to supply compressed and packaged logo'd tee's to my customer. have several sources for blanks and decorating in toronto,montreal or vancouver, the decorating talent pool in those towns is far deeper and usually better priced as well, so would only be shipping product 1 way. the main problem i am having is s finding someone to compress and package that isn't in southern california the shipping will be somewhat more ridiculous coming from there. 
i am a little curious that you have a stars and stripes on your profile but refer to the CDN shipping costs as "ours" . also regarding my ph #'s i want prospective suppliers to reach me as easily as possible, i can't tell from your comments if you're concerned about my security or theirs? i am new posting to the forum so i appreciate any advice you have as long as i can understand what you're getting at. merry christmas, joe


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I had assumed you meant vacuum packing the shirt for shipping purposes, as that's a shipping strategy in CA, and there was a recent thread. But perhaps what you are after is shaping shirts into shapes, like hearts, or dog bones, or whatnot, like what places like this do





__





Compress T | Promotional products and apparel


Compress T | Compressed T-shirts, apparel, screen printing, custom graphics and promotional products.




www.compresst.com


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ok, if what you are after is what NoXid said, then it makes sense to ask for outside help

i thought you were just after someone to vac-seal your tee's
which would not work in canada unless you are charging ~$40/tee

and for the record, i am concerned for both
i will edit my post above


----------



## joeamorin18 (Nov 11, 2007)

into the T said:


> ok, if what you are after is what NoXid said, then it makes sense to ask for outside help
> 
> i thought you were just after someone to vac-seal your tee's
> which would not work in canada unless you are charging ~$40/tee
> ...


don't think NoXid gets it either i tried to explain as best as i could. do have a couple of replies that know what i want now,


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

joeamorin18 said:


> don't think NoXid gets it either i tried to explain as best as i could. do have a couple of replies that know what i want now,


 that's great

can you let us know what you were after, maybe a pic or link?
i am curious now


----------



## joeamorin18 (Nov 11, 2007)

see Compressed T-Shirts Manufacturer & Distributor - Kingly Ltd


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

joeamorin18 said:


> don't think NoXid gets it either


He gets it. He posted a link to a site that did the same thing the site you posted to does.


----------



## joeamorin18 (Nov 11, 2007)

splathead said:


> He gets it. He posted a link to a site that did the same thing the site you posted to does.


 hey splat, u r talkin to the 1977 canadian 2nd place in the B's don't know whatchucouldcallem' . hilite of my career, smokin' joe


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> He gets it. He posted a link to a site that did the same thing the site you posted to does.


yeah, it is exactly the same process and end-product
yet, NoXid doesn't get it????

i remember these tee's back in the early '90's for special events, like the calgary stampede
advertising giveaways was the only time i really seen them, but not too much outside of that (or even as a popular item, at least up here in canada)

i wonder what the cost per tee would be?
it is a pretty funky marketing gimmick if you have a decent advertising budget, or if you could diy it


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

into the T said:


> i wonder what the cost per tee would be?
> it is a pretty funky marketing gimmick if you have a decent advertising budget, or if you could diy it


Looked like one had to ask for a quote, as I was curious about that too. Probably a drop in the bucket for anything with a significant ad budget (so not me). Neat idea, hadn't come across it before.


----------

